# Would it kill a turkey?



## AlpineArcher24

I just shot my 870 at 10,25,35, and 45 yds. Up to 35 there was no doubt a turkey would be dead. At 45 I put 6 bbs in the head and neck, would 6 bbs be enough to kill a turkey?


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Maybe... maybe not. You may want to limit it to 40 yards.


----------



## mossy512

More than likely but with only 6 pellets at that range I would keep it under 40. I shoot a Mossberg 500 with a 20" barrel and a .670 XX Full choke and this outfit will drop them dead in their tracks at 50. But you want *at least* 20 to 30 pellets in the kill zone to trust that kind of range


----------



## iwantabuggy

Edited: I disagree, maybe. Are you shooting a turkey target that has the brain and spine drawn in? If so, and you are getting 6 pellets in the brain and spine, you should be fine. If you are getting 6 in the head and neck, probably not fine. My gun puts 8 in the spine and brain on a target at 40 yards (3 shot average). I have not had any trouble killing birds at 45 or a little more. I have killed 3 at 45 and one at 48. I haven't lost any. I have lost birds shot at beyond 55 (only because I didn't realize they were that far, I normally wouldn't try a shot beyond 50). I have not tried on any from 48-55. My point is....... If you are getting 6 in the spine and brain on one of those targets and a specific range you should be good at that range or maybe just a little bit beyond. It only takes 1 bb to make the kill. If you are getting 6 in the neck and head, thats no so good. :2cents:


----------



## AlpineArcher24

The target is just a small head drawn, but i may try a different turkey load to see the difference.


----------



## iwantabuggy

Buy you one of those turkey tagets with the spine and brain drawn in. There kind of expensive, but you can fold it down and make 8.5x11 inch copies of the critical portion and it will work just fine for a few cents. I'd go with no less than 4 in the brain and spine if it were me.


----------



## dfisher

what size shot you shooting at them?

Dan


----------



## AlpineArcher24

5 shot is what im shooting now


----------



## dfisher

I think you're good out to 40. Most will be a lot closer than that.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Goosesniper101

I just bought a new ruger 204 and i was wondering if it will blow up a turkey to much if i hit in the body????


----------



## People

I would say so. If it is leagal in SD why not go for a head shot? Up here in ND we can not use rifles not even a 22lr. We can use handguns.


----------



## bmxfire37

well atleast since u cant use a .22 a .357 will do.... lol in ohio we can only use a bow or shotgun


----------



## coyote_buster

Did you just shoot it one time, i would shoot that range about five times and see what the percentage is.


----------



## Cathunter

Id shoot a couple more times and see what happens but if you are putting six bbs in the vitals consistantly you should be fine. I shoot a Remington 870 Express Super Mag with Winchester 3.5 in 4 shot and i have killed a couple birds at 60 yards. They were both hens and not as tough as a tom. And i killed my tom last year at 50 yards no problem. I dont think i would be able to do that though if i were using the stock choke, so i use and undertaker super full turkey choke you can get at wal-mart for under $20. I have read several articles that state if you are consitantly putting 5 bbs in the kill zone you are more than likely going to get a clean kill.


----------

